# Adaptar entrada PHONO a LINE IN.



## Nimer (Jun 20, 2010)

Buenas, buenas..

Les cuento: Me compré por mercadolibre un Sintoamplificador Ken Brown 4000SS, con entrada PHONO para la conexión de la bandeja tocadiscos.
Yo quiero usar esta entrada para conectar una señal de línea, y entiendo (primeramente gracias a Cacho) que para esto tengo que "saltar" la ecualización RIAA que trae para acondicionar el sonido obtenido del disco de vinilo para la reproducción en el Ampli.

Ahora bien, busqué por internet los circuitos típicos de la ecualización RIAA, y creo que encontré en qué parte está este filtro. En cada placa amplificadora (transistorizado) tengo un sector con dos resistencias en serie, que hasta se pueden ver desde arriba porque están soldadas pie con pie en forma de triángulo. Eso creo que es parte del circuito de ecualización RIAA, pero no sé todavía cuales son los componentes que tengo que puentear para poder librarme de la ecualización. 
Por eso dejo unas fotos del asunto, esperando una ayuda por acá.
Las resistencias que digo que están en serie, y sospecho que son del circuito malvado, son las que en el pcb están marcadas como 1M2.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 20, 2010)

¿Y dónde está la entrada de Phono?

Debés tener algo de electrónica "pegada" ahí o dos cablecitos que salen para entrar a la placa del ampli por un camino distinto a "alguna otra cosa" que haya conectada. ¿Es así? ¿Fotos de eso?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2010)

Puedes intentar mandar directo la señal al potenciómetro de volumen, cortando la conexión existente.

Lindo gabinete, pero el relleno ! Muy feo ¡


----------



## Nimer (Jun 20, 2010)

El equipo tiene un selector para OFF, RADIO, PHONO, y CINTA(rep).
Los RCA de entrada phono que están atrás, tienen soldados "en el aire" una resistencia de 1M desde señal a masa, y una resistencia en paralelo a un capacitor que van en serie con la señal de entrada.

Así:





(Siendo IN el RCA, y OUT el cable que va a entrar al amplificador)


AGREGO: El otro día ya había probado de puentear esto con cocodrilos.. Metí señal de entrada por el RCA, y puenteé la resistencia y capacitor.. El resultado fue el mismo que sin el puente.

El sonido se escucha bien durante 1 segundo, y se atenúa hasta cero. Si apago y prendo de nuevo, no funciona ni siquiera ese segundo de antes. Pero si lo que hago, es cambiar a RADIO y después volver a phono, vuelve a escucharse bien, pero sólo durante el mismo tiempo (1s).


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2010)

"Radio" y "Cinta" son equivalentes a "Línea"
Si tienes esas entradas las puedes emplear para entrar con una señal de Línea


----------



## Nimer (Jun 20, 2010)

Pensé que no tenía otra entrada porque atrás sólo tengo lo de Pick up der, y pick up izq.. Pero ahora mirando el frente, encuentro el cable mayado para conectar la casetera.. Tendría que ver de ahí, cual es el cable mayado que entra al amplificador y listo.. No?
La ficha es la que se ve en la foto del frente del equipo, esa negra circular.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Pensé que no tenía otra entrada porque atrás sólo tengo lo de Pick up der, y pick up izq.. Pero ahora mirando el frente, encuentro el cable mayado para conectar la casetera.. Tendría que ver de ahí, cual es el cable mayado que entra al amplificador y listo.. No?
> La ficha es la que se ve en la foto del frente del equipo, esa negra circular.


*Esa ficha te sirve*, solo debes identificar los 2 contactos de entrada (Del total de 5), el contacto del medio es masa.


----------



## Nimer (Jun 20, 2010)

Están ubicados.
Ya ubiqué masa y los dos canales. Le meto audio por ahí y tiene que amplificar, entonces.
Lo que me llama un poco la atención es que donde entra a la placa, la serigrafía dice "GRABAR". Me da a pensar que es una salida para conectar una grabadora... Pero con probar no se pierde nada. 

A ver qué pasa..


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2010)

La ficha que te aparece en el frente es de *entrada y salida*, 2 patas salen del previo y 2 patas retornan al previo.


----------



## Nimer (Jun 20, 2010)

Listo, asunto solucionado.
Le di señal con la salida auricular de un equipo de música, y anduvo perfecto. Voy a sacarle dos RCA desde ahí, y listo.

La entrada de casetera tiene algún atenuador comúnmente? Porque con el equipo a mitad de volumen (el de entrada) todavía no distorsiona, ni tampoco la salida del ken brown suena gran cosa. Y con ese mismo equipo, al poner un cuarto de volumen, ya hago saturar el amplificador TDA7377 sin pre.. 

Les cuento que el KenBrown tiene un transformador de 24Vac de una sola polaridad.. Lo que son unos 33vcc.. Un poco desilucionante el saber que la potencia que entrega debe rondar los 8 o 10W por canal.. Lo compré pensando que sonaría como un SONY de los 70's que tuve, pero creo que naaada que ver. 

Gracias Fogo, gracias Cacho!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 20, 2010)

Mejor tarde que nunca...
Con esto podés adaptar la entrada de PHONO a Linea: 

http://sound.whsites.net/project80.htm


----------



## Nimer (Jun 20, 2010)

Muy bueno, Ez! Si lo veía desde el principio, hacía eso y listo.
Lo voy a probar, por la sencillez. 

Gracias!


----------



## Electronica Twety (Jun 20, 2010)

che ezavalla es me podria servir a mi para una consola que tengo que tiene entrada phono estereo? (isea haria dos de esos)...

en teoria me parece que si...

Un saludo"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 20, 2010)

Electronica Twety dijo:


> *en teoria me parece que si...*



No solo en la teoría...en la práctica también.


----------



## Electronica Twety (Jun 20, 2010)

ahh joya... tonces cuando pueda me fijo y lo pruebo..
gracias!

Un saludo


----------



## Fakus (Ago 22, 2010)

y bueno mejor mas tarde todavia que nunca jajaj , me compre un ken brown y la tipica quise conectar unos rca del dvd al rca phono y saturaba con una distorsion terrible, hasta que lei que no se podia porq en phono tiene una preamplificacion etc  y vi la entrada de adelante DIN, y todo resuelto me anda de diez ahora gracias al que puso esto, no sera vos ? jaja

http://www.taringa.net/posts/musica/3025745/fichas-din-para-sonido-antecesor-de-rca.html


----------



## moises95 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Con esto podés adaptar la entrada de PHONO a Linea: http://sound.westhost.com/project80.htm



Quiero poner un tocadiscos directamente a la entrada de linea o entrada normal de un amplificador, ya que el amplificador que tengo, no trae entrada de phono. ¿Me vale ese circuito para lo que quiero hacer?

Según la página dice que es para convertir sonido normal en el sonido adecuado para una entrada phono. Aqui en el post dice que es para adaptar phono a linea, valla, una señal de phono a linea.

Entonces ¿Me sire ese circuito para poder poner el tocadiscos a un amplificador con entrada de audio normal?


----------



## crimson (Feb 9, 2013)

No Moisés, ése que pusiste es un "Reverse RIAA", es para usar una entrada de "Phono" con una línea. El que necesitás (en el caso de tener un tocadiscos con cápsula magnética) es éste:

http://sound.whsites.net/project06.htm


Saludos C


----------

